# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Cewnik DJ a praca

## Sejang

Witam 

2 tygodnie temu założono mi cewnik DJ który będę jeszcze nosić kilka tygodni. Generalnie dobrze znoszę ten cewnik czasami zwykle rano pojawia się lekkie pieczenie ale później ustępuje. Jeśli się oszczędzam to czasami zapominam w ogóle że mam ten "wężyk" w sobie. Źle natomiast znoszę dłuższe spacery np. kilkaset metrów do sklepu pojawia się wtedy dające się we znaki pieczenie czasami też lekkie kłucie w cewce. Stan taki utrzymuje się potem kilka godzin już samego pieczenia i częstego chodzenia do łazienki (by sprawdzić czy chce mi się naprawdę czy tylko parę kropel). Pomaga mi odpoczynek picie płynów i chyba prysznic. Obecnie jestem na L4 jeszcze kilka dni, zastanawiam się co dalej. Z jednej strony chciałbym iść do pracy bo dłuższa nieobecność to duże zaległości moja praca to częste zmiany różnych procedur i im dłużej mnie nie będzie tym potem trudniej będzie mi zatrybić. Praca nie jest fizyczna więc tutaj jest na plus, jednak jest problem bo są ograniczenia jeśli chodzi o przerwy nie można np. co 20-30 minut iść do toalety -nie można też kiedy się chce a tylko wtedy kiedy "można" że tak to ujmę. A czasami przy obecnym zalecanym przez lekarza zwiększonym spożywaniu płynów mam taką potrzebę. Druga sprawa to dotarcie do pracy, mamy samochód jednak nie mam do niego dostępu codziennie czasami jeździłem do pracy rowerem lub na nogach. Co zrobić w tej sytuacji ? czy jest możliwe jakieś zaświadczenie od lekarza że muszę częściej korzystać z toalety ? czy są jakieś leki niwelujące szybko efekt pieczenia ? Czy może przedłużyć L4 u lekarza do czasu wyjęcia DJ ale czy wówczas ZUS nie będzie mi robił jakiś problemów?

----------

